
Show HN: Amium 2.0 – Chat and collaborate with anyone in the world - yurisagalov
https://blog.amium.com/the-new-version-of-amium-the-world-on-your-team-c601aec9edb6
======
fiatjaf
Direct link: [https://www.amium.com/](https://www.amium.com/)

